# Pentax image quality KP and K70



## pocketshaver (May 30, 2019)

Can anyone show some sample photos of what either of these two cameras will do?  I was actually surprised that they advertise themselves as being able to use any K mount. makes finding a good old Pentax 35mm camera even better. Lots of good lenses still floating about online.

I cant get into the pentax customer photo gallery over an issue with the security certificates. 

Nikon has some excellent photos on their website. They don't go out and say if the image seen on screen had any image enhancement other then what it says in their little image blurbs


----------



## smoke665 (May 30, 2019)

Go to DSLR-Specific Forums - PentaxForums.com they have sub groups for the KP & K70. Each of these have a post your images thread.



pocketshaver said:


> actually surprised that they advertise themselves as being able to use any K mount



One of the reasons I've stayed with Pentax over the years. However, bear in mind that it's backward compatible, not forward compatible. You can use an old manual lens on a new camera, and have a manual lens, you can put a new lens on an old camera (that doesn't support the new functions) and you're limited to manual. Something to consider if the lens doesn't have an external aperture ring like the new limited models.


----------



## Derrel (May 30, 2019)

There is a website called pixel peepers.com, as well as the dPReview website, and I think both will have sample photos from both of the cameras which you are interested in.

 The middle and higher end Nikon cameras are able to use almost any F mount lens from any era, and the low end or "baby Nikons" can use the very oldest lenses from 1959 to 1977 without modification of any kind to the lens, but all exposure control will be in fully manual mode and you will have no light metering, and no flash metering.


----------



## pocketshaver (May 30, 2019)

I like manual. Sure it can be fun to have auto, but that seems to cost a lot more these days since MOST companies put the motors in the lens itself to jack the price up.

That site seems nice. Slow internet today.

Curious as to the practicality of the 10mm - 50 mm zoom lenses. But the quality of the images does seem good so far.


----------



## Derrel (May 30, 2019)

I just looked briefly at the Pentax K 70 review over at the preview. It looks like a very nice camera priced extremely affordably for mid range camera, something like $200-$250 below competing cameras from other manufacturers, with a few features that competing cameras do not offer, such as a big bright pentaprism viewfinder, as opposedto a pentamirror viewfinder Extensive weather sealing,and in camera shake reduction or SR  technology, and auto focus fine-tuning. Basically the K 70 offers features that Nikon charges $1000 or more for. Some of these features Are truly useful, and can greatly improve your photographic experience.

I have not looked very much,as in not at all,at the Pentax KP, but it does seem to tick off a lot of feature boxes


----------



## Derrel (May 30, 2019)

Both of these two cameras that you were interested in from Pentax the KP and the K 70 use a 24.2 megapixel sensor, and I would assume that that sensor is made by Sony, and that means extremely good image quality and wide dynamic range, rich color  and state of the art image quality. As you probably have found out, today's 24 megapixel APS-C sensor cameras from Nikon, Sony, and Pentax offer extremely good image quality, as a result of superior sensor technology that those cameras use.

 Around a decade ago, Sony sunk millions and millions of Yen (272 million Yen??)into improving sensor technology, and to offset  their extreme research and development costs decided to sell those sensors to Nikon and Pentax and whoever  Else was in the market for a sensor for either still or video cameras, in various sizes too! As a result of that big research and development investment, Sony has been at the forefront of digital sensor image quality since roughly 2009.

 As it relates to image quality, I personally believe that full frame offers extremely high-quality especially when ISO levels go up to 1600 or 3200 or higher, but Sony APS-C is probably as good as full frame used to be in the 2005 2007 era.

I know that you are a little bit worried about entering the digital single lens reflex market, but I don't think you should have any reason at all to doubt the image quality from a modern 24 megapixel camera offered by either Sony or Nikon, or Pentax,since they're all really refined products and now fairly mature offerings.


----------



## pocketshaver (May 31, 2019)

Im trying to reduce the cost as much as possible.  I have seen SOME online reviews saying its impossible to get an adapter to use the FD lens on modern Canon dslrs, and Canon glass aint cheap.

The Pentax gets the nod in my opinion for using old glass found everywhere online for reasonable money. The weather proofing does help a lot as I want to use it in the woods after its been drizzling and in winter.

The penta prism viewfinder really does get me going as I love optical view finders. I have always had a glare issue with lcds, and how they can change the image lightly when you tilt them.

K70 seems to do some good work, but at least the users say what editing was done.


----------



## pez (Jun 15, 2019)

Here is one from today from the KP, with the wonderful PLM 55-300, 3200, f13 @ 10ft. No NR applied from RAW uncropped.
For an image like this, the K70 will produce nearly identical results.


----------



## pez (Jun 15, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I just looked briefly at the Pentax K 70 review over at the preview. It looks like a very nice camera priced extremely affordably for mid range camera, something like $200-$250 below competing cameras from other manufacturers, with a few features that competing cameras do not offer, such as a big bright pentaprism viewfinder, as opposedto a pentamirror viewfinder Extensive weather sealing,and in camera shake reduction or SR  technology, and auto focus fine-tuning. Basically the K 70 offers features that Nikon charges $1000 or more for. Some of these features Are truly useful, and can greatly improve your photographic experience.
> 
> I have not looked very much,as in not at all,at the Pentax KP, but it does seem to tick off a lot of feature boxes


Absolutely! I still use my K70 a good bit. It has great ergos and a very solid quality feel that belies its polymer construction- it's a winner. That said, I own two KP bodies and love them.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Sep 4, 2020)

I've been using a K-70 for several years and it's a truly excellent camera.  I've had no problems with mine at all.  I was looking at the KP, but from what I've seen of the Pics, and from what I've read in the reviews, there's no difference in picture quality, although the KP, being more modern does have features not available on the K70.  I think I'll wait for the K-new and see what it has to offer.....or go ahead and switch to the K-1ii.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 4, 2020)

@Joel Bolden a few years back I upgraded to the K3ii, couple years ago upgraded again to the K1MII. My intent was to sell the K3ii, but I have yet to part with it, as it's such a great camera. In some ways I find it better in then the full frame.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm completely happy with my KP.    Only flaw (and one that really isn't important to me) is that it lacks a second card slot.    My K3 let me shoot raw and jpegs on different cards, which was convenient.   But now with really large card capacity, I just put them both on the same card.


----------



## tonyzoc (Apr 4, 2021)

One point not mentioned here is the the K-70 has a potential problem with the solenoid in the aperture block.  I wouldn't say it's common but it does happen and it happened to me with both my K-S2 and K-70.  The KP has a different mechanism and isn't susceptible to this problem.  The good news is a better white solenoid is available (so far) for about $45 on ebay and the DIY repair is pretty easy with a JIS screw driver set and a decent fine point soldering pen.  Considering what you can get a KP for where still in stock, the KP is the better option I think.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

